# Clean design



## GrahamIreland (23 Mar 2016)

Hi, just wondering if someone could suggest how this bench top was connected to the legs.

There is a stretcher across the middle, but I don't see a joint for the top.

Thanks
Graham


----------



## katellwood (23 Mar 2016)

there are numerous ways to connect the bench tops 

Tenons in the top of the legs fixed into blind mortices in the top then glued (Old School) 

Pocket hole screws on the inside of the legs 

Fixings straight through the top then dowelled/pelleted (that appears how the stretchers are attached) 

However you do it the fixings do not need to be completely bulletproof as the stretchers will help to keep the structure square and wobble free

HTH


----------



## Droogs (23 Mar 2016)

would suggest blind tenons as above or a stopped groove and glued


----------



## monkeybiter (23 Mar 2016)

Fox wedges in blind tenons?


----------



## GrahamIreland (23 Mar 2016)

Ah yes, thanks for that.

Would a couple of thick dowels be as good as the blind tenons - if the thickness were 2"

Also, yes like the idea of the fox wedges, have heard of them but not yet attempted.

Graham


----------

